# Moving to USA, need help



## lukec88 (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi guys,

I am currently living in London with my girlfriend, we are both 24 and we want to have a fresh start in America. I don't have any kids. I have family a long distance family in Boston USA, that I have not spoken to in 6 years so they are a no go. We are interasted in anything that will help us start our lives in US. I don't have any savings and I only earn £1300 per month. 

I am originally from Poland but moved to UK when I was only 4 years old. I studied and work in UK (British citizen) 
I don't have any specialist skills. I currently work as a manager in retail. 

I have never been convicted of any crimes, I don't have any illnesses.



Please someone advise me as we don't even know where to start.

Thanks


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

lukec88 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am currently living in London with my girlfriend, we are both 24 and we want to have a fresh start in America. I don't have any kids. I have family a long distance family in Boston USA, that I have not spoken to in 6 years so they are a no go. We are interasted in anything that will help us start our lives in US. I don't have any savings and I only earn £1300 per month.
> 
> ...


Since you have no skills/experience which would warrant a work visa, I suggest you try the Diversity Lottery if Polish people are eligible for it.

Apart from that, I can't see any options for you.


----------



## croatia-eu (Aug 14, 2013)

*Usa life*

Hello everyone!

I’m new to this place so I hope after all the research I’ve done this will be the place where perhapse I could get some final answers I need.

I am 22 and live in Croatia. As the rest of Croatian youth who doesn’t have any future or perspective in Croatia I decided to live. My first choice always was USA. That is why for the past five years I spent on talking to some Americans I’ve meet, read each book about USA I could get and to make a long story short – I did everything what I could do to explore this country and people in it. 
Of course from all of this I couldn’t get some of the most important answers I will post soon because I never really had an opportunity to went to USA. 

My situation is this. Wherever I go I must start from nothing and build anything. In USA I can go only once….with some of my savings but not an some relaxing trip but to make a new life. I can’t do it twice. 

My goal is to achieve a normal life. Which I consider is that you can regularly pay your rent, have a normal salary for your work which comes on the day in the month which you agreed with employer, to be able to go out sometimes with your friends and girlfriend but most importantly to have enough money and to live in a mentality where you are accouraged to be the best. 

Now I won’t even try to describe the situation in Croatia. I would have to write 5 pages about it and that would be only one small piece of the surface. 
Don’t get me wrong, I love my country, I tried really hard to do some things in my community and in national politics with other people to fight against corruption, nationalism, weak and bribed politicians but in the end everything is in the people’s minds and that you simply can change. You can have a responsibility to yourself and simply to walk away!

Now, I have upper secondary school (high school) and I would like to try to send the applications next year for some colleges and universities in the States who offer scholarships for international students which I know it is very hard to get but I am willing to try. 

However lets make it like this. If I am able only to go on some college which lasts there 2 years right? So 1. with books and scholarship for one year you pay what like 10 000 $?? 

2. Work and study would be my goal so if someone can tell me which part of USA would be a good place for that kind of start with some 2 year college and where I could work something it would really meant a lot for me. 

One last thing – from student work can you afford yourself some place to live?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

lukec88 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am currently living in London with my girlfriend, we are both 24 and we want to have a fresh start in America. I don't have any kids. I have family a long distance family in Boston USA, that I have not spoken to in 6 years so they are a no go. We are interasted in anything that will help us start our lives in US. I don't have any savings and I only earn £1300 per month.
> 
> ...


you presumably have no degree or a sustantial sum for investment 
I cannot see any method you could get to the US


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

croatia-eu said:


> 2. Work and study would be my goal so if someone can tell me which part of USA would be a good place for that kind of start with some 2 year college and where I could work something it would really meant a lot for me.
> 
> One last thing – from student work can you afford yourself some place to live?



Student

Short term, non immigrant visa, F1 visa, from an accredited school, to get this as a rule of thumb, you have to show that you have means to cover the cost of tuition and other living expenses, so around $10K on top of tuition per year at the very least. This can be from having cash in the bank, loans available or other credit.

This visa doesn't allow you to work whilst studying for the first semester of the course (6 months), and then after that, only for 20 hours a week on campus.
Student visas (F) are non-immigrant ..you do the course and go home


----------



## croatia-eu (Aug 14, 2013)

*new way*

I see. Ok, so if my next way is to come with working viza with a job in i don't know NYC and let's say I've got some money with me maybe 15K what can I do then to stay? To invest in some business there?? I mean people go there with 0$ and make something so i suppose that 15K is at least something right?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

croatia-eu said:


> I see. Ok, so if my next way is to come with working viza with a job in i don't know NYC and let's say I've got some money with me maybe 15K what can I do then to stay? To invest in some business there?? I mean people go there with 0$ and make something so i suppose that 15K is at least something right?


Read up on US visas on travel.state.gov!


----------



## angelrn60 (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm going to put my 2 cents in here. America is pretty expensive and gone are the days of the American dream. You would be better off looking into Spain, South America or else where really. I am in the process of leaving this country and we have plenty of money but healthcare here is very expensive and you ate expected to get your own. Jobs are hard to get and everyone is competing for the good jobs. You must have a degree to get any decent pay here. The us has stringent guidelines now for immigrants so chances are you could not get a visa for work here. I truly believe your better off looking else where in other countries who have less policy's on immigration and cheaper to live. Spain, Nicaragua and panama are good starts.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Spain's unemployment rate is dramatically higher than the rate in the U.S. right now. There are no near to medium term prospects that will change much.


----------



## jsharbuck (Jul 26, 2012)

Angelrn. Just a note of encouragement on moving out of country. We left last July for New Zealand and have never looked back. We will not return. An fellow expat summed it up when he told us that in 1999, his friends asked, "why?". Now they ask him how. Good luck where ever you land


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

angelrn60 said:


> I'm going to put my 2 cents in here. America is pretty expensive and gone are the days of the American dream. You would be better off looking into Spain, South America or else where really. I am in the process of leaving this country and we have plenty of money but healthcare here is very expensive and you ate expected to get your own. Jobs are hard to get and everyone is competing for the good jobs. You must have a degree to get any decent pay here. The us has stringent guidelines now for immigrants so chances are you could not get a visa for work here. I truly believe your better off looking else where in other countries who have less policy's on immigration and cheaper to live. Spain, Nicaragua and panama are good starts.


Agree! I departed in 2005 for the Philippines with zero regrets!


----------

